# Hai Yang Interview - Internal Martial Arts - Video



## Xue Sheng (Apr 6, 2012)

My view of Internal Martial Arts-1/11






My view of Internal Martial Arts-2/11 






My view of Internal Martial Arts-3/11


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 6, 2012)

My view of Internal Martial Arts-4/11 






My view of Internal Martial Arts-5/11 






My view of Internal Martial Arts-6/11


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 6, 2012)

My view of Internal Martial Arts-7/11






My view of Internal Martial Arts-8/11






My view of Internal Martial Arts-9/11


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 6, 2012)

My view of Internal Martial Arts-10/11






My view of Internal Martial Arts-11/11 





 
Hai Yang Website


----------



## blindsage (Apr 9, 2012)

I've watched this interview before and a few of his other videos and I have to say that Yang Sifu is extremely good.  I think he's out of Toronto.  Would love to train with him.  Butttttttt......

In the last part of the interview he goes off about doing movements 'traditionally' and that no one should change anything ever.  Part of his point is that you must obey the principles of the art or you are not doing the art, and I think he means you aren't going to be able to move and apply things properly.  But at the same time he says it such a rigid fashion, "I do not believe anyone can modify anything."  I'm not sure I can understand why he's so adamant here.  People modify styles in EVERY generation.  Bagua has so many styles it's ridiculous.  There are more than a few styles of Xingyi.  Yang Taiji has been been modified by various members of the Yang family and spawned Wu and Sun styles, as well as it's creation being a modification of Chen.  The Chen family itself has modified Chen in modern times.  

In his on bio on his own website it states that his grandfather was the student of the founder of the Xingyi-Bagua Palm system.  Doesn't 'founder' imply modification?  His lineage says he studied two different lineages of Bagua from Cheng Ting Hua, my teacher studied 3 Cheng Bagua lineages and although the principles are the same, the movements in each are very different, I have a hard time believing both of the lineages he studied are identical.  It says he studied 3 different lineages of Xingyi.  I have a hard time believing those movements are identical either, but that's what he seems to say in the video.

I know Yang Sifu isn't here to defend himself.  I'm just not sure I see his point.  Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 9, 2012)

My taiji sifu has said similar things but he is talking about the basic underlying principles. It does not matter Chen, Yang, Wu, Wu/Hao. Zhaobao, Sun, etc. It just matters that the principles are the same. Besides, no two people with do the same form exactly the same way so right there you have change.

Could be that is what Hai Yang is talking about, given his family MA history, and it is getting lost in the translation


----------

